# Super expired NREMT renewal



## Mufasa556 (Apr 18, 2018)

I let my NREMT-B lapse 8yrs ago. Have been working in SoCal EMS the whole time on my state card, but now, since CO doesn't have reciprocity, I need to get my NR back to move. I've read through the NREMT site and just don't get it. 

I need to take a refresher course, skills, plus a boatload of CEs, in order to retake the exam? But what is the NCCP renewal model and how would I go about doing that?


----------



## DrParasite (Apr 19, 2018)

*Lapsed More Than 2 Years*
Entry and/or re-entry into the National Registry may be granted to a previously state licensed or Nationally Certified EMT provided you complete:


A state approved refresher course, or the national component of the NCCP program
A state administered practical examination
The Cognitive Examination
Hold current BLS CPR certification

https://www.nremt.org/rwd/public/document/emt

If you are still confused on the NCCP program, this website should get you headed in the right direction.  You can also check NREMT's NCCP page

If you have any any additional questions, call tel:16148884484, and ask for Beth; she's was usually my go to person, but if she's not there, ask who could help explain the process to you further.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Apr 19, 2018)

If you are going to be in CA while you attempt to get your NREMT back, CA does not follow the NCCP model as of right now so you would have to do the traditional model for recertification


----------



## Mufasa556 (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. Looks like I'll be tracking down a refresher course. 

To anyone reading this, don't lost your national registry go. It's way more of a hassle to get back than to keep.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Jul 31, 2018)

Hey, everybody. So, I’m still dealing with this. 

Can someone confirm that I can be admitted into the NREMT if I just do a refresher course and skills in Ca? 

I moved out here to CO and figured I’d just retake the course since CO scope is so much more than Ca. Well, the local JC wants $5k for just the basic course. Then I’d have to take the AEMT course. I’m not spending that kind of money on a minimum wage job that I’ve already been doing for years. 

It would be way easier, and cheaper, if I just did a little EMS vacation in LA, did a refresher, then took the NR again. 

I’ve contacted different EMT programs in LA/OC and keep getting conflicting answers. Some say I need to retake the entire course while others say it’s no big deal. NR hasn’t gotten back to me yet. 

Anyone know the answer?


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 31, 2018)

I'm going to repeat my earlier advice





DrParasite said:


> If you have any any additional questions, call 16148884484, and ask for Beth; she's was usually my go to person, but if she's not there, ask who could help explain the process to you further.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 31, 2018)

When did your NREMT expire?


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Jul 31, 2018)

Mufasa556 said:


> I moved out here to CO and figured I’d just retake the course since CO scope is so much more than Ca. Well, the local JC wants $5k for just the basic course. Then I’d have to take the AEMT course. I’m not spending that kind of money on a minimum wage job that I’ve already been doing for years.




Where in Colorado are you?


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 1, 2018)

DrParasite said:


> I'm going to repeat my earlier advice



My apologies. I overlooked that part. I’ll call down there tomorrow. 



DesertMedic66 said:


> When did your NREMT expire?



It expired in 2010. I’ve been only certified through the state since. 



Ensihoitaja said:


> Where in Colorado are you?



I’m just outside of Evergreen.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Aug 2, 2018)

Mufasa556 said:


> I’m just outside of Evergreen.



As far as refreshers go, Denver Health has one starting in October for $399. HealthONE has one that starts in the Fall but doesn't list a date or price..

If you're looking for a full course, there's info on both websites as well. Red Rocks, Front Range, and Aurora Community Colleges also offer full classes, typically staring in the fall with the semester schedule.

If you're not planning on working somewhere that for sure uses AEMTs, it's probably not worth it. Most places in the metro area just use EMTs with their IV cert. To the best of my knowledge, all of the above places offer IV certification, as well. Of the top of my head, Red Rocks is the only metro area place to do AEMT.


----------



## Mufasa556 (Aug 5, 2018)

Ensihoitaja said:


> As far as refreshers go, Denver Health has one starting in October for $399. HealthONE has one that starts in the Fall but doesn't list a date or price..
> 
> If you're looking for a full course, there's info on both websites as well. Red Rocks, Front Range, and Aurora Community Colleges also offer full classes, typically staring in the fall with the semester schedule.
> 
> If you're not planning on working somewhere that for sure uses AEMTs, it's probably not worth it. Most places in the metro area just use EMTs with their IV cert. To the best of my knowledge, all of the above places offer IV certification, as well. Of the top of my head, Red Rocks is the only metro area place to do AEMT.



Much appreciated. 

I went down and sat with the head of Red Rock’s program and talked to him about the whole thing. They were super helpful down there and have a really nice facility. I was on the cusp of signing up; It’s just the price. They pushed the AEMT aspect and made it sound like to be marketable in Denver you needed an AEMT. 

I talked to a Falck EMT, though she was certified as an AEMT, who corroborated what Red Rocks said, but added that I could just get my basic then do my IV and EKG certs at St. Anyhony’s. 

Ideally, now that I’m out of SoCal EMS, I’d like to find an ER tech gig to put money in pocket while going back to school then volunteer at one of the districts up in mountains where I can be more involved in patient care.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Aug 6, 2018)

Red Rocks is a good program and the head is a good guy (full disclosure: I used to teach there, but I don't anymore). When I was there, they marketed the AEMT as kind of a paramedic bridge rather than a necessity to work.


----------

